# concerned rat momma



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am in desperate need of advice regarding my new PEW female Daisy. I got her from my local Petco about a week or two ago and since she has come home her behavior has been erratic. Initially she was very friendly wanting to be pet, held, play and be social. However, over the past week she has become slightly more lethargic, less social with us and more guarded of her cage I have also noticed her belly getting more noticeably rounded then when I first got her and though she has a good appetite it is not from over eating that I can tell. As it turns out is older then originally thought. She has never been near my males so I know if she is pregnant it isn't by them. Being she is a pet store rat (very healthy) and will be 3 months old on June 7th is it possible she could have gotten pregnant before I got her from the pet store possibly before they even got her as my room mate called and was told they don't get them in to sell till they are two months old? What should I do for her to help her if she is I've never had to deal with something like this before but I do know she is to young to be having a litter and I'm concerned for her health and well being not to mention that of her potential offspring if she ends up being pregnant. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks. I can try to take pictures if that will help of her now I already have some from when she first came home to show the difference in her over the past couple weeks.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Any chance of a picture?


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

I tried and she wouldn't hold still but I will try again and post as soon as possible able


----------

